# Tutorial-Videos in guter Qualität hosten/ hochladen



## asm (3. April 2010)

Hallo, ich wollte einmal fragen, wo man am besten Tutorial-Videos raufläd?

Youtube verlangt neuerdings, daß ich beim Einrichten eine SMS auf mein Handy senden lassen soll.
Also wollen die meine Handynummer. 

Außerdem ist die Qualität nicht die allerbeste - auch wenn man jetzt mittlerweile in "HD" 480 runterladen kann ...

Eigentlich nehme ich so ungerne das FLV-Format für meine Videos.
die Qualität ist im Vergleich zur Größe und Bitrate miserabler als meine AVI Videos. Außerdem sind sie unverhältnismäßig größer.
Würde die sowieso gerne anders hosten - zum direkten Download. Aber wo kostengünstig für ne breite Menge hosten? Ohne draufzahlen zu müssen. Meinen letzten Webspace haben mir ScriptKiddies verhunzt und den Traffic andauernd sinnlos leergezogen 
Aber da sind dann auch wieder die DAUs und NEwbZ (verzeiht mir die Ausdrücke ... ich habe nicht geglaubt, daß es sie nach 10 Jahren Breitbandinternet noch gibt ....), deren Windows meldet, daß die Videodatei beschädigt sei und das nicht abgespielt werden könne )

... also von daher .. Würde ich eine Plattform begrüßen, die die Videos in annehmbarer Qualität und unkompliziert hosten würde.

Metacafe, Clipfish und andere sind glaub ich vergleichbar ungeeignet.

Das Problem ist, daß ich meine Videos nicht unbedingt vertone (viele hinterlegen ja HeavyMetal Musik) und oft auch schwierige Sachverhalte mit der Maus darstelle - also bei krümmeliger Auflösung nicht zu erkennen, sondern nur zu erraten ...
Das macht es dann wieder schwer. Denn auf meinen Original Screenvideos ist alles deutlich zu erkennen - bis ich es hochlade und von dort abspiele. ....

Ich hoffe, Ihr wißt da mehr Rat

Danke


----------



## sight011 (3. April 2010)

Das Stichwort lautet 


http://vimeo.com/


----------



## chmee (3. April 2010)

Ganz ehrlich, ich freue mich, dass vimeo bis Dato eben nicht so viele Video-Tutorials hostet. Primär würde ich weiterhin youtube empfehlen, denn auch dort ist die Qualität gut genug (es gibt ja auch 720 und 1080). 

zB Qualität von diesem Tutorial : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shqBX6dWQ5I

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (3. April 2010)

Hallo!



asm hat gesagt.:


> Also wollen die meine Handynummer.


Youtube, bzw. Google, ist ja bekannt für seine Sammelwut. 

Aber Spass beseite.
Die Nummer wollen sie mit sicherheit nicht haben weil sie scharf auf noch mehr Daten sind.
Ich vermute da eher einen anderen Hintergrund.....
Die SMS muss man ja sicherlich beantworten, oder bekommt irgend einen Code den man zur Bestätigung eingeben muss.
So wird die Echtheit der Nummer überprüft.
Wenn nun jemand urheberechtlich geschütztes Material hochläd, kann die Staatsanwaltschaft an hand der Handynummer den Übeltäter ausfindig machen.

Wie gesagt, ist nur eine Vermutung..... aber eine sehr naheliegende, schaut man sich doch nur mal an wie viele Videos gelöscht/gesperrt werden. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## bokay (4. April 2010)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich freue mich, dass vimeo bis Dato eben nicht so viele Video-Tutorials hostet. Primär würde ich weiterhin youtube empfehlen, denn auch dort ist die Qualität gut genug (es gibt ja auch 720 und 1080).
> 
> zB Qualität von diesem Tutorial : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shqBX6dWQ5I
> 
> mfg chmee



Ich verstehe zwar nicht warum du dich deshalb freust, aber der Vorteil bei Vimeo ist dass es gleich in guter Qualität angezeigt wird während man bei Youtube immer die gewünschte Größe einstellen muss...

Vimeo hat finde ich den ansprechenderen player, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Im Endeffekt kannst du auf alle möglichen Plattformen hosten und dich für den ansprechendsten player zum embedden entscheiden.

Als Codec würde ich mich für h264 entscheiden, wobei du auch beachten musst das dein Video unter Umständen von der jeweiligen Plattform umkomprimiert wird (was für ein Wort)...


----------



## chmee (4. April 2010)

> Ich verstehe zwar nicht warum du dich deshalb freust,..


Weil ich bei Vimeo (im Gegensatz zu den anderen Videohostern) fast alles, was ich anklicke, für Sehenswert halte  Höchst subjektiv, ich weiss.. Bei youtube schlägt mir auf der index-Seite ein Wust an unnützen Video entgegen..

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (6. April 2010)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Sehenswert



sind seine Videos vielleicht auch?


----------



## sight011 (7. April 2010)

Haha  @ bokay


----------



## nexas (20. Juni 2010)

in youtube kannste auch in 1080 p hochladen. du musst dein video nur dem entsprechend gut rendern. und wie ich mich registriert habe, wollten die keine handynr haben, da biste bestimmt irgendwo falsch drauf gegangen. also in youtube sollte es auf jeden fall klappen mit deinem video, wie gesagt, render es in einer guten quallität. ich benutze dafür immer mp4. natürlich geht das auch mit wmv. was für ein programm hast du? wennste sony vegas hast, kann ich die benutzerdefinierten einstellungen erklären damit es HD ist


----------



## Hektik (1. Juli 2010)

Vimeo kostet aber, wenn man mehr als 1 HD-Video pro Woche hochladen möchte...


----------



## chmee (1. Juli 2010)

@bokay&sighto: Tatsache ist, dass man bei vimeo "keine/kaum" Tutorials findet, und das gefällt mir..

mfg chmee


----------

